
Show HN: Unlimited human-powered QA service Beta is Out - Ana_TestRise
We have finally pushed the beta release for TestRise (<a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.testrise.com&#x2F;" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.testrise.com&#x2F;</a>)<p>TestRise is an unlimited human-powered QA service to help startups and bootstrapped companies deploy and deliver quality applications.<p>For the rest of the month of April, we are offering an account with TestRise at no cost.  I’d like to invite you to create your account today at: <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;app.testrise.com&#x2F;signup" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;app.testrise.com&#x2F;signup</a><p>Looking forward to seeing your first test in and feedback to help us fine tune the edges.
======
pucholo
I like how simple the UI is. I visited the account side but it seems users
cannot change their name only the password.

How much time will it take for the testers to update the status of the pending
tests? And also, can I enter addtional tests even though my previous submitted
tests are still pending?

~~~
Ana_TestRise
Thanks, Pucholo. Updating the Profile is one of the feature that we're working
on for the next release.

Status of the pending tests takes 2 hours-12 hours depending on the load on
the system and the complexity of the test. You can enter additional tests even
if you have pending tests. There is no limit on the number of tests that you
can setup.

